# de Buyer carbone plus frying pan



## abe85 (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I'm interested in purchasing a pan with which I will be able to cook a three-four egg French omelet effectively, but which will also be versatile for many other cooking applications. So far, I've narrowed my search down to the de Buyer carbone plus frying pan but I'm not sure which size will be the most versatile.

Do you think that the 12" will be too large to cook a French omelet (the kind made very quickly with a fork and then rolled) or is that a good size? Should I consider any other sizes? I was originally interested in the 10" but was worried that the cooking surface of pan would be too small.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

My preference when making omelettes is an 8".


----------



## abe85 (Apr 21, 2017)

Thanks for your input!


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

cheflayne said:


> My preference when making omelettes is an 8".


Mine too. 12 inch yields too thin of an ommolett


----------



## TheBarb (Jul 23, 2017)

Carbone Plus is is De Buyer's thickest carbon steel and is ideal for searing meats and high temp ovens. A thinner carbon steel pan will have much better temperature control for your egg dishes. My 3mm thick carbon steel takes forever to cool when taken off heat or reducing temp. My 1.5mm carbon steel cools literaly 10x faster. I dont think the Carbone Plus would be ideal for eggs.


----------

